# LouisAbamaSlama Re-Scheduled



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Due to recent weather events in Orange Beach, Alabama the 
LouisAbamaSlama Classic has been re-scheduled for September 17 at
Tacky Jacks Grill in Orange Beach, Alabama.

Online Entry Fee Only $40
Over $8,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Sept. 17 Launch Kayaks 5:30 AM 7 Locations Orange Beach Area
CPR Weith In 1 PM at Tacky Jacks Grill in Orange Beach
Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com

Registration will close on Sept. 14. Complete information on ClassicS website.


----------

